# Litespeed Pavia Problems!!!!



## cameronhorne

Hi,

I live in Scotland and placed an order for a Litespeed Pavia in early November. Delay after delay and finally recieved the bike in Mid-March after a lot of problems with customs. Unknown to me the frames are built in China and the paperwork was delayed. When I did get the bike they had put on an inferior saddle, not the one noted on the website. I have been trying for 3 weeks to get the correct saddle without success. I'm planning to go to the cycle press in UK to highlight the problems I have experieced and thats before I've had my first outing on the bike. Have used their CONTACT US button on their website, but dont respond to any of my emails. Should have gone for something from a more reliable company that puts its customers first.

Cameron


----------



## axebiker

Hmmm...sorry to hear about your issues. But from what I've heard, Litespeed is more responsive to customer complaints than most. Did you try to go through the dealer you got the bike from? That would be the first step. If you got it from an online dealer, you might be in for a little more trouble, but you should still be able to get your complaints addressed. Good luck.


----------



## cameronhorne

Yes, have gone through the dealer, but they are experiencing problems. I have a friend who up until recently was a rep for Litespeed, packed them in due to delivery issues etc etc


----------



## HerbertK

Cameron,
For the last few weeks I actually get to see all e-mail that come to [email protected] and your note does not ring a bell at all. I am sorry though that you had such a long wait for the bike. Regarding the saddle being different than the picture you saw, our catalog specifically states:

Specifications and options are subject to change. European specification may vary.

That Pavia is indeed built for us by experts of carbon builders in Asia, as we hand craft all our titanium bikes here in Tennessee. Plus we also build titanium bikes for a few other companies here, as they see us as the most experts in titanium.

Cheers,

Herbert

Litespeed


----------



## cameronhorne

Herbert,

I did go onto the Litespeed website and selected the UK option. I've called them on several occasions, but found them less than helpful and I would not decribe them as Customer Focused. Anyway I have received a call today informing me that the saddle should be with me next week and then I can get the bike out on the road - thank goodness 

Cameron

P.S. I thought that an offer of some goodwill gesture might have been forthcoming due to all these delays and failed promises.


----------



## HerbertK

cameronhorne said:


> Herbert,
> 
> I did go onto the Litespeed website and selected the UK option. I've called them on several occasions, but found them less than helpful and I would not decribe them as Customer Focused. Anyway I have received a call today informing me that the saddle should be with me next week and then I can get the bike out on the road - thank goodness
> Cameron
> P.S. I thought that an offer of some goodwill gesture might have been forthcoming due to all these delays and failed promises.



Cameron,
Again sorry about the delays and less than positive experience, but I am glad that it finally seems to work out. When you are settled in with your new ride shoot me an email with a pic of you on your new bike and I'll see what I can do from over here in terms of swag.  

Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## cameronhorne

Hi Herbert,

Will send over a pic when I get out on the bike in the next week or two with my club gear on. Bit of history, I first saw the Pavia in mid-october in Scotland when I was participating in a cycle event attended by variety of famous cyclists. Sean Kelly(famous Irish Cyclist) got the use of the Pavis that day and passed favourable remarks about its performance - so I was hooked  

Cameron


----------



## cameronhorne

Hi Herbert,

As promised a photo with my Litespeed Pavia. The bike is quite different from my Giant TCR Carbon. Been out on it 4 times now, so that's a couple of hundred miles. The only problem is when you are having to brake quickly the back end tends to slip - need to put more weight down in future. Tried the UPLOAD option, but it just expires. Can you give me your email address and I will send it as an attachment?

Cameron
[email protected]


----------



## HerbertK

cameronhorne said:


> Can you give me your email address and I will send it as an attachment?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> You have an e-mail.
> 
> Herbert
> Litespeed
> www.litespeed.com


----------



## HerbertK

Below is Cameron with his bike.

Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## cameronhorne

Pavia has now been replaced with a Siena due to incorrect assembly by a third party. I want to thank Litespeed UK for their help in getting a 'Result' and find the Siena a real pleasure to ride.

Cameron


----------



## Bigborb

*Sad to see Pavia become extinct*

Does this guy sound like the worst moaner you've ever heard? He can't ride the bike because he didn't get the right saddle from the company??? And in the end he finally gets rid of the thing due to - what, "incorrect assembly by a third party" - what's that? And when he's braking, the rear wheel skids? Sounds like buyer's remorse to me; L'speed even had a test-ride program for this model, so there's no excuse.

I'm sorry; I have a number of ti Litespeeds and am delighted with them each for their own qualities, and every time I've called Litespeed for anything - tech question, new products, etc, they've always been more than helpful, friendly and generous with their time. Did this jerk only try by e-mail, and only once when there was no reply?

I am thinking of picking up a used Pavia as they're they're no longer made, and I'll bet it's a spectacular bike, for what it is - a reasonably priced, well engineered carbon frame. I'll be posting a review when I find one and I'll bet it will be a good review!


----------



## axebiker

Bigborb said:


> Does this guy sound like the worst moaner you've ever heard?


Yes. A saddle...for chrissakes... I have yet to keep a saddle that's come stock on a bike. And these were the only posts he's made. Nice.


----------



## Doug Lane

Of COURSE Cameron is moaning. He lives in Scotland. If you lived there, you'd be moaning too. He just THINKS it's the saddle. It's Scotland: the weather, the haggis, the dour faces... They can self-medicate, but there's only so much stout.


----------



## California L33

Doug Lane said:


> Of COURSE Cameron is moaning. He lives in Scotland. If you lived there, you'd be moaning too. He just THINKS it's the saddle. It's Scotland: the weather, the haggis, the dour faces... They can self-medicate, but there's only so much stout.


Hi, Doug, and welcome to RBR. I noticed this is your first post. There's nothing specifically wrong with dredging up an old thread (I think the last post on this one was about 18 months ago), but most don't do it because it's not current. But, since you mention it, I don't think I'd like to live in Scotland, and I can't imagine cycling there is any picnic either.


----------



## Dumbod

Doug Lane said:


> Of COURSE Cameron is moaning. He lives in Scotland. If you lived there, you'd be moaning too. He just THINKS it's the saddle. It's Scotland: the weather, the haggis, the dour faces... They can self-medicate, but there's only so much stout.





California L33 said:


> Hi, Doug, and welcome to RBR. I noticed this is your first post. There's nothing specifically wrong with dredging up an old thread (I think the last post on this one was about 18 months ago), but most don't do it because it's not current. But, since you mention it, I don't think I'd like to live in Scotland, and I can't imagine cycling there is any picnic either.


Obviously, neither of you has ever been to Scotland. The weather in Scotland, although damp, is more moderate than most of the US and the riding, both along the coast and in the Highlands, can be absolutely spectacular. By the way, haggis is actually pretty tasty if it's prepared well and stout is Irish, not Scottish - St. James Gate, the home of Guinness, is in the heart of Dublin, which is not in Ohio. There is some debate whether "water of life" was first created in Ireland or Scotland but there's no debate about where the world's best whisky comes from and it ain't Kentucky.

Fookin ejits.


----------



## California L33

Dumbod said:


> Obviously, neither of you has ever been to Scotland. The weather in Scotland, although damp, is more moderate than most of the US and the riding, both along the coast and in the Highlands, can be absolutely spectacular. By the way, haggis is actually pretty tasty if it's prepared well and stout is Irish, not Scottish - St. James Gate, the home of Guinness, is in the heart of Dublin, which is not in Ohio. There is some debate whether "water of life" was first created in Ireland or Scotland but there's no debate about where the world's best whisky comes from and it ain't Kentucky.
> 
> Fookin ejits.


Sorry for the inexcusable Scottish weather jokes. It was culturally insensitive. Scotland is know the world over for it's wonderful, if damp, weather, that is more moderate than in the U.S. Gotta' run. Surf's up


----------



## Ria

deleted


----------

